
The Cloud Is Just Another Sun by Kyle Rankin at North Bay Linux Users' Group - zdw
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/394692998
======
dman
Was an interesting talk, many tidbits / perspective from the 90s. Definitely
made me think about recent activity in the cloud space.

